# Wife bought Vizio 32" Sound Bar Speaker, VSB207



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

I decided to replace my 5.1 surround sound for a 2.1 32" Vizio Soundbar to get rid of the wire mess and clean up my tv stand a little bit from the big bulky receiver. Now my parents have one of these and so does my friend. I was amazed at how well it sounded for how small it was. My wife ordered it for me as a small wedding gift. I can't wait to get it and hook it up.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-32-...leB051713-lLinkPOV2Vizio32inchSoundBarSpeaker


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

You are a lucky man! A wife who gives her husband home theater equipment as a gift is someone special! 

I am sure you will enjoy the new soundbar! 

congrats on the wedding! 

My wife, I wouldn't want her anywhere near home theater equipment! lol.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tripplej said:


> You are a lucky man! A wife who gives her husband home theater equipment as a gift is someone special!


Yes, INDEED! It took my wife a long time before she realized that her resistance was futile.


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, I am pretty lucky! When I heard my parents sound bar, I was amazed at how clear and loud it was, and that I could hook up a sub to it.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

i-Dak said:


> Thanks, I am pretty lucky! When I heard my parents sound bar, I was amazed at how clear and loud it was, and that I could hook up a sub to it.


Congrats on the sound bar. Which sub you plan on using along with it?


----------

